# New Toy for the Boys



## Jumper (Jun 27, 2008)

We just got this at work this week to replace a F150. Nice truck-though the rental 08 GMC 2500 we have gets my nod.

BTW only had 620 km on it when this pic taken


----------



## Jumper (Jun 27, 2008)

*Abe meets Henry*

My rental last weekend-and the 1921 Model T that belongs to relatives that normally resides in a Vegreville, AB Museum on permanent loan. It was bought by my Great-Great Uncle Charles who was a homesteader near Bruce, Alberta in the teens. We "borrowed" it back to drive his son and his bride of sixty years to their Diamond Anniversary party last Sunday.

BTW the Mk LT was supposed to be an Impala or similar but they were totally out of cars when I hit the rental counter at Edmonton International, so I lucked out with it. Don't think I would pay the $$ over a F150 though if I was buying a new truck.


----------



## Backwood (Jul 3, 2008)

that lincoln scared of the mud


----------



## joecool85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Backwood said:


> that lincoln scared of the mud



I would be too if I was that pretty.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 12, 2008)

Not exactly the kind of vehicle I would take into the mine here....


----------



## Jumper (Aug 17, 2008)

*New Delivery Truck*

06 F450 Diesel-a Hertz Rental.......about 7,000 miles. Apparently it had been used by an electrical installation company for two years, not hardly broke in.

I was pressed into Delivery Service this weekend as we are so short people here right now, so snapped this as it was being unloaded at Jack Pine Mine.


----------

